# Comment restaurer liOS dorigine sur un iPod touch ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2012)

Jai un iPod touch de troisième génération (de fin novembre 2009). 

Jai actuellement la dernière version diOS 5 installée sur cet iPod, mais cest une horreur. 

Tout est affreusement lent. 

Je souhaite revenir au système dorigine de cet iPod qui est certainement le mieux adapté à ses ressources.

Où trouver le firmware dorigine ?

Comment procéder pour que la restauration se passe bien ?


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Salut

Tu téléchargé l'os qu'il te convient sur www.getios.com. Connecté ton iPod a iTunes puis maintient la touche SHIFT du clavier et clique en même temps sur le bouton restaurer. Sélectionné l'os que tu viens de télécharger là ou tu la mis sur ton ordi. 


C'est plein de tuto dans Google.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Tu télécharge lOS qu'il te convient sur www.getios.com.
> Connecte ton iPod a iTunes puis maintient la touche SHIFT du clavier et clique en même temps sur le bouton restaurer.
> 
> Sélectionne lOS que tu viens de télécharger là où tu la mis sur ton ordi.
> ...



Il y a tellement de choses que je ne sais pas à laquelle me fier. Jai trouvé une *vidéo* en français (cest rare) qui indique assez clairement comment rétrograder diOS 5 à 4 mais qui implique que le fichier SHSH ait été sauvegardé au préalable (mais sans indiquer comment). Comment fait-on ? 

Il est fait ensuite usage des applications *RedSn0w* et *TinyUmbrella*. La procédure me paraît assez laborieuse et complexe. Il ny a pas plus simple et direct ?


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Redsnow pour jailbreaker et tinyumbrella pour sauvegarder les shsh. Si tu n'a pas sauvegarder les shsh de ton ipod en 4 tu ne peux pas downgrader.

Si ton ipod n'est pas jailbraké, tu suis la procédure que je t'ai donné.

Sinon pour sauvegarder tes shsh avec tinyumbrella regarde cette page :

http://www.iphonegen.fr/rappel-oubliez-pas-sauvegarder-ecid-article-4443-3.html

a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Si tu na pas sauvegardé les shsh de ton iPod en 4, tu ne peux pas downgrader. Si ton iPod nest pas jailbraké, tu suis la procédure que je tai donné.



Je nai pas sauvegardé de SHSH (je ne sais pas ce que cest) et ne pouvait deviner quil fallait le faire.

Mon iPod nest pas Jailbraké. Jai juste effectué les mises à jour dApple (et jai eu tord).

Il est donc impossible de revenir au système 3 ou 4 ? Je nai plus quà le jeter pour en acheter un neuf sur lequel je ne devrais surtout pas faire de mise à jour ?


----------

